# What do you do with your case stickers?



## Darmok N Jalad (Jan 11, 2020)

I built a system a few months ago, and the case stickers are just sitting on my desk. Trying to decide if I want to apply them somewhere. 

It got me wondering, what does everyone else do with their case stickers when they get them? I still have an Athlon 64 sticker stuck on an old craftsman toolbox. Had I stuck it on the case I had at the time, it would be long gone by now.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 11, 2020)

I bought my Meshify used and it was caked in badges. The former owner took many prides in his system. I took them off with a hair dryer. I used to display badges too, now I don't.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 11, 2020)

They stay with the packaging. I'm 45, stickers seem a little... pointless.


----------



## XL-R8R (Jan 11, 2020)

Having a collection of stickets that* arent *stuck to anything is a lot cooler than having a case with 1500 random bits of company logo stuck to your rig.


Besides, it can get a bit crazy:





**thankfully not mine!*


----------



## Camper7 (Jan 11, 2020)

I use most of them. Have them on several builds. Some of them have a nice metallic surface as stickers from Corsair and Noctua.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 11, 2020)

Only one i kept and still use is the Noctua one i got with my nh-D14 just because it's metal and chunky


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 11, 2020)

Didn't you know? Stickers give a small boost to their respective components, plus a red case is much faster.

In all seriousness, I put mine on. Why not ya know? Really a personal preference.


----------



## cornemuse (Jan 11, 2020)

Include them with yesterdays newspaper, , , ,


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 11, 2020)

straight to the garbage can typically.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2020)

They go on the closet door of my office.


----------



## 64K (Jan 11, 2020)

I like the clean basic look. Stickers just make a case look gaudy imo. My only weakness is that I like my case fans to have blue LEDs. My favorite color for light decoration since childhood with blue bulbs on the Christmas Tree and porch.


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 11, 2020)

@sneekypeet that is legit awesome.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 11, 2020)

@sneekypeet I always thought the stickers were pretty dumb... Thanks for proving me wrong.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 11, 2020)

I do have Marilyn Monroe with sleeves flashing the Sign of the horns on my glass panel near the bottom. My sister gave it to me and I thought it was cool, so I trimmed it and slapped it on. All of my cases had custom stickers like you guys, not so many with manufacturers badgeing.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 11, 2020)

I don't mind the metal ones I stick them on my test chair


----------



## Dinnercore (Jan 11, 2020)

I just put them all on my benchtable. Gives it a somewhat unique look and I can keep track of what hardware I used in the past. Since I sell most of my stuff after a while, I can keep the badges to remind me.


----------



## Punx223 (Jan 11, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> They go on the closet door of my office.
> 
> View attachment 141953



I have seen this in person, it looks even better IRL.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 11, 2020)

I stick em to the fridge.  When I run out of room then I go for the nearest appliance, even if it's the TV.  I'm a menace:  I believe there's the remains of one "Xeon Inside!" sticker in the dried husk of our Chevy Astro van in the driveway to this very day that Dad never could quite scrape off the side window...  I believe at the time I told him it would "make his rolling refrigerator faster."

My folks hate me.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 11, 2020)

Stick almost every one to my gaming PC (of course this HTPC has few!) 



Spoiler










...looks I could clean my case too with the rest of my apartment.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 11, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Stick almost every one to my gaming PC (of course this HTPC has few!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm almost surprised a few of those stickers don't declare war on each other.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 11, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I'm almost surprised a few of those stickers don't declare war on each other.


HTPC has AMD FX & 7th gen i5 stickers, it's the same situation there too.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 11, 2020)

Black Pelicans look really naked if you don't throw stickers at them, and the Tan and Olive 1510s were out of stock in spring 2015, so:


----------



## Grog6 (Jan 12, 2020)

Well, on cars performance parts stickers are worth 15hp apiece, so it's probably good for another 10 points of IPC on computers, right?


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2020)

That is the whole point of the stickers to put them on the case! I have every components sticker on my case! MB/CPU/Ram /Video card and even the HSF sticker And I'm 53!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 12, 2020)

Stickers were a thing on PC builds back in early 2000s..nowadays its all about flashy lights, AIO on any CPU and clean exterior case.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jan 12, 2020)

My laptop still has the sticker you're supposed to tear off that says the model and CPU/graphics/memory/storage specs. It helps remind me exactly what I have without having to dig for the information, so that's why I haven't removed it.


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Stickers were a thing on PC builds back in early 2000s..nowadays its all about flashy lights, AIO on any CPU and clean exterior case.


Yeah I noticed this trend . I wonder why because when my computer is on I really do not want to see it as much as the GAME I am getting killed in. Know what I mean?
Stickers are not a distration yet just look at the rainbow lits some of you guys put in your systems man makes me wounder are you guys high? Like on acid not weed LOL. Some of the cases you guys build makes the 60' and LSD laced 70's look like a a black light poster in comparison!


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Jan 12, 2020)

I stick them on Raspberry Pi & Rock64 cases.

I like the irony.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 12, 2020)

Forehead? Forehead.

I collect them in one of many drawers, lose them, forget about them, find them later. It's a cycle.


----------



## Komshija (Jan 16, 2020)

If they are nice and small I stick them on the case or on laptop. Not every single one of them, only the most important ones and usually 2 or at most 3 stickers. I put one Xeon sticker on my previous smartphone, one i5 also on one of my previous smartphones, one Atom on Casio calculator... I still have Core 2 Extreme (black one), Core i7 (Nehalem, black one), Core i7 (Sandy/Ivy blue and white), Core i5 (Sandy/Ivy), Xeon (Broadwell/Skylake), Windows 7 and possibly few more from different hardware that are either too big or ugly to stick them anywhere.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 16, 2020)

Leave them in the box, same with posters (yeah, I'm looking at you EVGA).


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 16, 2020)

@op Pass them a mate in the hope I can laugh at him a week later for sticking them on his pc's window, mine are tastefully placed

I do stick tons of stickers on my toolbox though.


----------



## Vario (Jan 16, 2020)

I leave them in the box and they get resold to the next owner when I upgrade in a few years.


----------



## r.h.p (Feb 14, 2020)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> I built a system a few months ago, and the case stickers are just sitting on my desk. Trying to decide if I want to apply them somewhere.
> 
> It got me wondering, what does everyone else do with their case stickers when they get them? I still have an Athlon 64 sticker stuck on an old craftsman toolbox. Had I stuck it on the case I had at the time, it would be long gone by now.


Gday dude im right into case badges. ever since I built my first rig P 600 Voodoo 3 etc Putting the badge on after everything is working and complete is Very Important . Before posting this I realised i 
didnt get a Power by Asus Badge in my new X570 Prime Pro package .... Are they maybe not giving them anymore I wonder ? Yet my nephew got a hole sheet of ROG Stickers ( in my opinion they are average ) Seeing you don't get a badge with GPU cards  I got 1 from his massive sheet for my case since i have the ROG 5700x
On a lighter note I try too place them in a spot like a car badge would be lol When I change Components or case I use a Razor blade to remove them and place them on double sided tape for further use


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 14, 2020)

How about inside?

I mean, it IS Intel _Inside_... right 

Oh and do ignore the shot glass there.







the54thvoid said:


> They stay with the packaging. I'm 45, stickers seem a little... pointless.



As long as 50 year olds are all over things like RGB, a Waifu and Donald Duck, surely you can use some stickers...


----------



## Eskimonster (Feb 14, 2020)

meh im 45 too, zero stickers here or RGB, and that counts for my nxt build also.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 14, 2020)

Eskimonster said:


> meh im 45 too, zero stickers here or RGB, and that counts for my nxt build also.



Shit only 11 years left to put stickers!


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 14, 2020)

I used to put them in the front panel when I was a teen. These days I just leave them in the box they came in.


----------



## Vario (Feb 14, 2020)

Grog6 said:


> Well, on cars performance parts stickers are worth 15hp apiece, so it's probably good for another 10 points of IPC on computers, right?


I put all the car part stickers on one of my toolboxes.  I have too many Summit Racing stickers though.

As far as the PC stickers go they stay in the box and I generally sell used PC parts once I have no use for them so it becomes someone else's dilemma.  I also don't like LEDs at all and want my case, monitor, etc to emit zero LED light within reason.  Electrical tape gets rid of lights I cannot unplug.  Unfortunately my mouse has an LED emitting mouse wheel but I live with it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 14, 2020)

put them on my case in random fashion.


they would look nice in lancool 2


----------



## mbeeston (Feb 14, 2020)

side of my desk and had some on tha side of my case.. unfortunitly they went when i replaced it.. gotta start all over again... RIP my ryzen 5 and 7 stickers >.>


----------



## trickson (Feb 14, 2020)

Here is my Ryzen 3 1300X system I put it in here.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 14, 2020)

I leave them in the box. I never put any stickers anywhere on my computer. I like a clean looking case, and the stickers distract from that.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 14, 2020)

On my test bench is where I put the stickers. I've never put stickers on a case.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2020)

The only sticker I apply on customer machines is the one for the CPU (AMD or Intel) like you'd find on virtually any OEM system.  My own machines have no stickers because what's in the case is subject to change.  GPU, PSU, sound card, motherboard, etc. stickers stay in the box.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 14, 2020)

trickson said:


> Here is my Ryzen 3 1300X system I put it in here.
> 
> View attachment 144834


So much for your secret identity. The glossy finish strikes again.

I stopped applying stickers to my cases or anywhere else a long time ago. I did stick the Ryzen 5 sticker that came with the 2600X on the CyberPowerPC branded Phantek case when I did a swap out of components for my niece.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 14, 2020)

2nd PC hasn't got that much sticker bombed..






Never owned a FX heater but having a sticker isn't bad  I'd love to have the old Core i7 sticker there. HyperX sticker at least has a purpose, since it has two 2x4GB kits of HyperX DDR3-1600


----------



## terroralpha (Feb 18, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> They stay with the packaging. I'm 45, stickers seem a little... pointless.



this man gets it. i'm 30, been building since i was 14 for myself and as a side business. I used a sticker only 1 time, to cover up a hole i accidentally drilled in the wrong place. they either sit in the box or get thrown out.


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 27, 2020)

I stick em on my tool and parts boxes.  As you can see I am found of GSkill and Intel, lol.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2020)

I will just put this out there. Anyone with a collection of stickers and no need for them, feel free to PM me, I have a lot of square footage to cover.


----------



## Frick (Mar 7, 2020)

The Ubuntu sticker is from 6.06.

(it's a pretty decent bad Samick base btw)


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 7, 2020)

I usually stick only a couple on the top of my case where no one can really see them (so as to not distract from the overall presentation) but I know they're there. I only have 3 on my new Cougar Panzer MAX case -- an AORUS badge (Motherboard; I say badge because it's chunkier than a sticker), AMD Ryzen 5 (CPU) sticker and a G.Skill sticker (RAM). I have a whole sheet of AORUS stickers that I'm going to keep, but I also have a few ROG stickers left from when I got my VI Hero, if anybody wants em


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Mar 7, 2020)

I used to put them on my cases, now they're in a drawer somewhere in the house...


----------



## Grog6 (Mar 7, 2020)

I stick the CPU one on the heatsink, so I can remember which one's in there.

I cover the extras with black tape, so I can swap back if I want to.

On a positive note, I found a good use for the gazillion 5.25" floppy write protect tabs I still have.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 7, 2020)

If I don't throw them in the bin, I guess they end up in a drawer somewhere, until I clean that out and throw them in the bin...


----------



## Codename (Oct 16, 2020)

I cover over the  hdd light, power light and pc warning with the stickers. Then when something fails throw water on the tower. Its abit like Homer Simpson really.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 16, 2020)

My tool box loves stickers, it also hides the fact it is a shit one and not snap on quite well too


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 16, 2020)

had a lot of badges on my case but then i bought the NZXT H710 and it looks so sleek that i'll never put anything on or in it..


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi,
Haven't bought a case in a while but stickers for them or mother boards/.... are likely still in the boxes.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 16, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I do have Marilyn Monroe with sleeves flashing the Sign of the horns on my glass panel near the bottom. My sister gave it to me and I thought it was cool, so I trimmed it and slapped it on. All of my cases had custom stickers like you guys, not so many with manufacturers badgeing.
> View attachment 141955


That is really cool.


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 16, 2020)

I leave them in the box they come with.  I'd they are lucky, I'll use them to cover a hole in something


----------



## Codename (Oct 16, 2020)

Nobody needs the stickers now anyway as we can see all the tech through the plexi-glass.


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 17, 2020)

I mostly just leave then in the Box ... or if user requests, that inside surface that supports ya drive bays were ya gotta take the side panel off to apply them.  Same with the Windows sticker with the "number' which I'll need to see when I gotta reinstall user's OS.  That one I make sure is never visible in a windowed case when side penel on.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 17, 2020)

I have them on the test bench... stickers add like, 200 MHz, YO!

But seriously, I have well over a dozsen unique on there... I'll get a pic...


----------



## freeagent (Oct 17, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I have them on the test bench... stickers add like, 200 MHz, YO!
> 
> But seriously, I have well over a dozsen unique on there... I'll get a pic...



200 MHz and .5c cooler

The way you spelled dozen is very unique, it made me feel drunk saying it lol


----------



## kiriakost (Oct 17, 2020)

What do you do with your case stickers? ...

WE USE Them ,  it is a proof that we did the right choices in the past. 
But it seems that most of our heroes brands today,  they are not big spenders any more. 
Nowadays only PC cooling sector holds their flags  with pride.

History it did record INTEL as first case stickers distributor ( *Pentium Inside* ) , and every one else just followed the trend.


----------

